# The Search Is Over.....



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We took delivery of this 2006 Dodge RAM 2500 5.7 Hemi - last night. After a long patient search, we finally found a TV! The vehicle was thoroughly checked by our mechanic with no issues and with the low miles, its pratically new.....

Here are some pictures:


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations Rick! Looks like a nice ride. Now it's time to go camping!

Mike


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow, cleaning looking truck! Looks like the previous owner took care of the exterior. Now you have the freedom to head out whenever......Hopefully you folks in the Northeast will enjoy some lasting good weather in the near future.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

_Awesome _truck!! You should have no trouble at all heading into the hills with that one! 
Happy Camping!!


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

I hope your only pulling that pop up in the back ground? It is a Dodge after all!!! Jk nice ride!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

WOW!!! Nice ride







Congrats on the new TV and that new 250RS I see in the background!

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sweet looking truck for sure!

Now you can sell the popup and the Outback and get a BIG 5th Wheel. ...you know you want to.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Rick,

Congrats on a really nice find! Your patience definitely paid off, enjoy.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congratulations Rick.

I feel very priviledged to have been "on the inside" a little. As stated above your patience definatley paid off and I wish you guys all the happy camping you can stand.

Tow well my friend.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Very nice....for not being a Tundra









Congratulations!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Very Nice.......Good Things come to those who wait!!!

It Looks Clean!!! Great Find!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone! - The nice part is that I don't have to put too much pressure on that right foot with the HEMI







Between the OB and the new TV, I will be plently busy over the next few weeks before camping.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Beautiful truck !!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Great choice!!!







You'll definite love the power and the ride on your new truck. It's a TOWING BEAST!!








Darlene


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

very nice!!!!!!!!!!!! so when does the search for a bigger trailer start? you know that's next.

good luck


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow! Sweet truck... lol I knew a good one would find you if you kept searching!

Carey


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

That's a great looking truck!







Congrats on the nice find.

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

swanny said:


> very nice!!!!!!!!!!!! so when does the search for a bigger trailer start? you know that's next.
> 
> good luck


Bigger trailer? 5th Wheel? hmmmm.......when's the next show?


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats Rick and Donna on finding the right deal








It's not a Ford but.... then again you can't ask for everything







(just kidding)

Seriously, best of luck with the 2500 you'll be happy that you went that route









Now it's time for the signature upgrade









Ed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice !!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Very nice truck Rick, somehow I missed this post until now. I can't wait to see it at the rally.

Brad


----------

